# Maintaining height through the swing



## Neddy (Aug 26, 2012)

I played today and hit some good shots , but sadly i hit just as many humongous fats.

I think it's because (with the irons) I get caught up in hitting down on them and "dip" into the ball, hitting the ground first. Or i am slightly too slouched at set up.

Any good drills to help me maintain my height? Or is it simply a question of very deliberately standing taller at address and trying not to get too low?


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 27, 2012)

Bob's the main man for these, but I believe balance, and too much upper body (as opposed to arms, not obesity) in the swing, often plays a significant role in these problems. You may also be trying to hit it too hard also - which throws you out of balance too.

Try practicing hitting with your feet together - then one-handed (left-handed for a rightee). Both balance and 'connection' should improve. And you should start that drill with a half swing, otherwise you are likely to end up on the floor!


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 27, 2012)

I had a problem hitting fats and deep divots

Two things  i had to work on

1. Right leg was changing and ending up straighter in the backswing and i dipped in the downswing 
2. weight shift was next thing, i was leaving weight on back leg and hitting it fat 

Check your back leg is keeping shape as you turn and coil DO NOT STRAIGHTEN IT !

If this is ok make sure you get your weight across to the front leg at impact


----------



## richy (Aug 27, 2012)

I was dipping on my back swing quite considerably which was causing all sorts of problems especially heavy shots and blocks to the right. Started lessons with a new pro and he picked up on it straight away (last few pros never mentioned it). 

He got me to imagine the back of my head was touching a ceiling and I had to keep it there throughout the backswing. Result - best I've ever struck the ball.


----------



## CMAC (Aug 27, 2012)

where do the divots point?

most likely leaving weight on back foot on the downswing


----------



## Neddy (Aug 27, 2012)

DarthVega said:



			where do the divots point?

most likely leaving weight on back foot on the downswing
		
Click to expand...

Straight ahead. My current bad shot is straight but fat, and therefore going about half the distance I would expect!

Just hit 50 at the range making a conscious effort to be a little bit taller at address and swing through rather than hitting down. 

Seemed to do the trick....but it is just the range


----------



## CMAC (Aug 28, 2012)

The range can camouflage 'fat' shots, I would just concentrate on a good turn with the hips on the downswing FOLLOWED by your arms. Maybe post a video which the 'experts' can then see clearly any issue


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 28, 2012)

Taking the club away too much to the inside can create fat shots.   The club gets stuck behind you and will have a tendency to hit the ground behind the ball on the way down.    Some reroute the club over the top though and hit fat.


 This video is a bit cheesy but shows the problem:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4gwbvzKD_0


----------



## hangukgenius (Aug 29, 2012)

I find that if I'm struggling with fat or thin shots, concentrating on keeping my left knee still throughout the swing gets me back on track. If I keep my left knee still, then I will hit a good consistent shot. May not work with everyone though.


----------



## Jensen (Aug 29, 2012)

1. Right leg was changing and ending up straighter in the backswing and i dipped in the downswing 


Check your back leg is keeping shape as you turn and coil DO NOT STRAIGHTEN IT !

If this is ok make sure you get your weight across to the front leg at impact[/QUOTE]

I experienced a similar thing following a golf lesson. The pro told me that as I turned I had to drop my left should more towards the ground so that it got under my chin ( I'm right handed ). Previously I was turning but lifting up and flattening my shoulder plane.
I went away to practice but found myself shifting my weight towards my toes which meant I then ended up shanking. I also got into the habit of hitting fats as I then kept my weight back but started to lose my height in the swing.
In terms of not straightening the right leg on the turn be careful here as I clarified this exact point with the pro and in fact your back leg does straighten up slightly as you turn, but what it does not do is completely straighten out. If as you turn you dip your shoulder then the back leg has to straighten its pure physichology, your body can't operate any other way. The pro told me this.
Funnily enough I'm always practicing my swing at home and looking in the mirror and noticed, and felt that I was lifting up on the backswing as I wasn't dipping my right shoulder to get it under my chin. So this afternoon I went out on the field with a wedge, 7 iron, 3 wood and driver. Concentrated on dipping my left shoulder but keeping the weight on the balls of my feet and maintaining my height. Guess what.......I came away with a big smile on my face ended up taking better divots and the strike on the ball was so much better. The ball was flying consistently straight and with great distance.


----------

